
Ask HN: How to verify a claim of ownership of a California LLC? - billconan
There is a California LLC, which according to Person A, was co-owned by Person A, B and C. Now Person A claimed that B and C faked her signature and occupied all her shares of the company.<p>I&#x27;m trying to verify her claim.<p>I went to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;businesssearch.sos.ca.gov&#x2F; and found the company&#x27;s documents. But the most recent State of Information form does not have the name of Person A. And none of the company&#x27;s other documents has the name of Person A.<p>According to the most recent form. B is the CEO, and C is the only manager&#x2F;member.<p>I also found this site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.corporationwiki.com&#x2F; , but according to it, this company was owned by Person B, and D. (D&#x27;s name also doesn&#x27;t appear on the official State of Information form.), but is now owned by Person C.<p>This result confuses me.<p>1. Can the state of information filling be a proof of company ownership?<p>2. Is &quot;member&quot; or &quot;manager&quot; equal to &quot;owner&quot; on the state of information form?<p>3. Is the &quot;member&#x2F;manager&quot; list of the form trustworthy? How come there is another Person D, which doesn&#x27;t appear on official forms, is considered as an owner of the company by the corporationwiki site?<p>Thanks,
======
KGIII
> I'm trying to verify her claim.

This is one of those times when you're going to want to hire a lawyer. She
should have ample paperwork from the original filings, forgeries would have
had to be witnessed, etc...

This here is lawyer and, probably, court territory.

